# AITP M6 Corley Services attendees



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

So we reckon 7am M6 Corley Services arrival and a 7.30am departure to A.I.P

Bang your name down to join in the TT Train 

eastwood1875


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Jenny H


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm in  I'll try not to park in the coach park this time Jenny ;-)

John


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Thought the plan was to meet the rest in Northampton 1st? And I've just read on the other thread that they are meeting @8:30


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Corley is on our way to Northampton ;-)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> Corley is on our way to Northampton ;-)


yup it sure is


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Corley is on our way to Northampton ;-)
> ...


eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm in..but don't wait for me if time runs out.
Steve


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy
V6RUL


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are a few Audis from ASN meeting at Corley at 8am, so if I don't make the arranged time I may convoy with them.
Steve


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> There are a few Audis from ASN meeting at Corley at 8am, so if I don't make the arranged time I may convoy with them.
> Steve


OK mate - will leave it down to you.

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Turn the boost up Steve! ;-)

You still got my number? Give me a text if you're running late

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Duggy said:


> I'm in  I'll try not to park in the coach park this time Jenny ;-)
> 
> John


So where abouts on the services are we meeting John ? :roll:

Jenny


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Duggy said:


> Corley is on our way to Northampton ;-)


I'm well aware of that I'm not an idiot. My point is that the OP said "...departure to A.I.P" not to meet the rest at Northampton services. Just wanted some clarification


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Paul. said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Corley is on our way to Northampton ;-)
> ...


Apologies, but it wasn't meant that way Paul

I see where you're coming from now 

I have no problem dropping into Northampton services on route

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Jenny H said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in  I'll try not to park in the coach park this time Jenny ;-)
> ...


What about the lorry park this time :wink:

Can't say I've ever been there, so don't really know Jenny :roll: I'll go with the majority or drive around until I spot a TT or two 

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


I'm up for dropping into Nhampton service too 

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

eastwood1875 said:


> I'm up for dropping into Nhampton service too
> 
> Daz


Then that's a plan then

We had better make sure we leave Corley on time, although the roads should be fairly quite at that time of day, just take into account I only have 285 bhp, so I'm I bit down on Jenny and yourself Daz  :lol:

John


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Duggy said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


No worries John,

I'm just trying to sort out meeting a couple of others at Corely as well as arranging meeting people my end to come down so I just wanted the info so I could get on with it. Feel free to continue with any humourous or whitty posts now  lol

Paul


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for dropping into Nhampton service too
> ...


7.30 tops then John and I look forward to meeting you.

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

eastwood1875 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


You've already met me at the last but one midlands meet in the rain... :wink:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Then that's a plan then

We had better make sure we leave Corley on time, although the roads should be fairly quite at that time of day, just take into account I only have 285 bhp, so I'm I bit down on Jenny and yourself Daz  :lol:

John[/quote]

7.30 tops then John and I look forward to meeting you.

Daz[/quote]

You've already met me at the last but one midlands meet in the rain... :wink:

John[/quote]

and the cold!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

eastwood1875 said:


> Then that's a plan then
> 
> We had better make sure we leave Corley on time, although the roads should be fairly quite at that time of day, just take into account I only have 285 bhp, so I'm I bit down on Jenny and yourself Daz  :lol:
> 
> John


7.30 tops then John and I look forward to meeting you.

Daz[/quote]

You've already met me at the last but one midlands meet in the rain... :wink:

John[/quote]

and the cold![/quote]

Very cold, nice pub though...










Mine's in the middle :wink:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Very cold, nice pub though...










Mine's in the middle :wink:

John[/quote]

I remember you now mate


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

eastwood1875 said:


> Very cold, nice pub though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you now mate [/quote]

:lol: :lol: I had my Wooly hat on :roll:

Just noticed, I was parked next to Jenny 

John


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Will Defo Be at Corley for 7.25am Along with Richjwall.....

So another 2 to add to the convoy 8)

Dave.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy
V6RUL
DAVECOV
Richjwall


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

DAVECOV said:


> Will Defo Be at Corley for 7.25am Along with Richjwall.....
> 
> So another 2 to add to the convoy 8)
> 
> Dave.


I did reply to Richard but not sure the messages are working properly Dave.

See you at 7.25 mate


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Paul. said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> > Will Defo Be at Corley for 7.25am Along with Richjwall.....
> ...


So 7 of us now then 

Jenny


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Paul. said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> > Will Defo Be at Corley for 7.25am Along with Richjwall.....
> ...


Ok Paul Rich is meeting me at my house so no problem....

Should be a Good Convoy....

1 x Tweeked 1.8 225
3 x TTRS's
1 X TTS
2 x V6's

Nice


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy
V6RUL
DAVECOV
Richjwall
Paul

Have I got that right?

Daz


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DAVECOV said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > DAVECOV said:
> ...


1 x Tweeked 1.8 225
3 x TTRS's
1 x TTS
1 x V6
1 x V6T

Good range of models.
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Got room to squeeze my run around in @ Corley.

Doubt I'll be there for 7 but won't be far behind, there's 2 cars coming from Junc 9 M6.

P.s Don't let DaveCov lead the way ... no disrespect Dave but you're a nightmare to follow :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> Got room to squeeze my run around in @ Corley.
> 
> Doubt I'll be there for 7 but won't be far behind, there's 2 cars coming from Junc 9 M6.
> 
> P.s Don't let DaveCov lead the way ... no disrespect Dave but you're a nightmare to follow :wink:


Don't worry I'm sure Tess will have the reigns on Daves driving..
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Got room to squeeze my run around in @ Corley.
> ...


Didn't last year Steve. .


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy
V6RUL
DAVECOV
Richjwall
Paul
Templar

If we leave at 7.30am from Corley we can pick the rest of them up at N'Hampton Services

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> 1 x Tweeked 1.8 225
> 3 x TTRS's
> 1 x TTS
> 1 x V6
> ...


1 x Wak'd 1.8 225  
3 x TTRS's
1 x MRC Tweeked TTS :wink: 
1 x V6
1 x Very Tweeked V6T :wink:

That's better... :lol:

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > 1 x Tweeked 1.8 225
> ...


Don't forget my S4  
pity there's no tunnels or unrestricted tarmac. .


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi guys and girls

Coming down m6 from hanley staffs can be
At Corley services around 7

Looking forward to meeting some more forum
members


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Nadim_m said:


> Hi guys and girls
> 
> Coming down m6 from hanley staffs can be
> At Corley services around 7
> ...


No probs mate

So that makes it another Wak'd 225 and an S4 to go on the list 

John


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi So what time will you be at Northampton Services ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nadim_m said:


> Hi guys and girls
> 
> Coming down m6 from hanley staffs can be
> At Corley services around 7
> ...


Nice one Nadim 

8)

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy
V6RUL
DAVECOV
Richjwall
Paul
Templar
Nadim_m


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

So What time?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ttpos said:


> Hi So what time will you be at Northampton Services ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I reckon 50 minutes to Northampton mate.

8.30am arrival at N'Hampton then

8)

Daz


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Clint That's Great anybody got A CB WE have a convoy it will be nice to see you all it will be better than last year let the TTOC Members make it our year at Billing


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ttpos said:


> Hi Clint That's Great anybody got A CB WE have a convoy it will be nice to see you all it will be better than last year let the TTOC Members make it our year at Billing


Hope someone has a camera at Northamption Services for our arrival 

Will be cool 

Daz


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Mate I will film it sorry Video I must take that Pill [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ttpos said:


> Hi Mate I will film it sorry Video I must take that Pill [smiley=book2.gif]


Cheers typos - I would have said 'film it' too

:wink:


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi The Weather don't look good Tail end of a Hurricane God Forbid He Knows the TTs are coming


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

OH and its POSS


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE BIG FINGERS AS WELL


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Anymore takers for 7.00-7.30am at Corley?

Then arrival at Northampton services at 8.30 ish to pick the 'saverners' up

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Hopefully I will be meeting up with you guys if that's ok.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

No problem Phil, is that at Corley?

Be good to see you again

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Hopefully I will be meeting up with you guys if that's ok.
> 
> ...


Be nice to see you Phil 

That makes 4 RS's   
With them and the Wak'd TT's and "tweaked" V6's my little TT-S wont be able to keep up

Jenny


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Hopefully I will be meeting up with you guys if that's ok.
> 
> ...


Nice one Phil  Look forward to seeing you again mate.

7.00-7.30am at Corley

Might have an early night tonight!

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
Jenny H
Duggy
V6RUL
DAVECOV
Richjwall
Paul
Templar
Nadim_m
Spaceman10

Nice little convoy


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

That cool guys

Daz I have put the exhaust on today, wow what a sound.
Jen with your power now you will have no problem lol

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi John

Yes mate, be good to see you again.

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> That cool guys
> 
> Daz I have put the exhaust on today, wow what a sound.
> Jen with your power now you will have no problem lol
> ...


Looking forward to hearing it Phil - what did you go for?

I did the flapper mod on Friday and I love it 

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

De cat pipes and full scorpion.
Well happy just got to fit the intercooler.
I will bring it with me to show you .

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> De cat pipes and full scorpion.
> Well happy just got to fit the intercooler.
> ...


Nice 

Bet it wakes the neighbours 

Looking fwd to seeing Mr Intercooler

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

No problem daz

I wanted to fit it today but just ran out of time so off next week, will fit it then

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> No problem daz
> 
> I wanted to fit it today but just ran out of time so off next week, will fit it then
> 
> Phil


If you need / fancy any help let me know as I'm off next week.

8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok mate

Thanks for the offer , your more than well come to see me fit it.

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Won't be jumping on to the cruise with you guys..not going to rush down there with this grim weather. 
Will drop in at Billing for a few hours later on if it brightens up a little


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Just leaving hanley gonna be an hour to Corley
Sorry running bit late


----------

